# Cruze 1.8 transmission failure!



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Do you have a powertrain warranty in Qatar? If so this should be covered under that. If not your best option would be to contact your national GM customer service to see if they will assist in the repair bill. As for "hot weather" - that's BS.


----------



## ashfaq.vaio (Sep 11, 2013)

no powertrain warranty here. i wouldn't spend $4500+ on it rather sell it in scrap . such a bad feeling to see the car completely dead.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Yeah - I wouldn't spend that kind of money to fix a car either.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Why would you not have a power train warranty ?


----------



## Hack (Jul 10, 2013)

I don't think they offer warranties in some countries. 

My question is, do they discount the price of the vehicle to make up for the lack of a warranty? 

-Posted from my Galaxy Note 2 on VZW's LTE network.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

What about insurance? Maybe Comprehensive insurance can cover it? Or is that also something not available to you?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Junkyard!!!

Sure there's a crashed Cruze somewhere out there.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah we seen it last month . junk yard dogs kiss frogs and like it ..
We now need a smiley of a dog kissing a frog !


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

ashfaq.vaio said:


> I own a Chevrolet Cruze 2010 model, run 77000 km. last week the Transmission of my cruze completely failed. First the reverse completely failed and next the car just wouldn't shift gears. It would be stuck in 1st gear or second. afterward it completely failed. Car would neither move forward or back. Neither the manual transmission would work.
> Car was towed to the chevrolet service center here in Qatar. After two days of time, they gave me an estimate of whopping $4500+ !!!.
> 
> 
> ...



ashfaq.vaio

I am sorry you are having this concern. Please contact your Customer Care Center at 9714-314-3408. Please be sure to keep us posted on your status. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## ashfaq.vaio (Sep 11, 2013)

Hack said:


> I don't think they offer warranties in some countries.
> 
> My question is, do they discount the price of the vehicle to make up for the lack of a warranty?
> 
> -Posted from my Galaxy Note 2 on VZW's LTE network.


They say this is the price after discount! there is no such power train warranty in my country.


----------



## ashfaq.vaio (Sep 11, 2013)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> ashfaq.vaio
> 
> I am sorry you are having this concern. Please contact your Customer Care Center at 9714-314-3408. Please be sure to keep us posted on your status.
> 
> ...


thank you for your reply. I have raised a complain with the GM. I hope they take up this under warranty.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

77k km is roughly 47k miles. That is far too short for a transmission life. Even in Qatar. You would think that GM would install some sort of auxiliary transmission cooling as OEM. 

If you do get a different transmission, put the largest auxiliary transmission cooler you can find onto it. That will significantly extend the life of the transmission.


----------



## Starchy (Aug 30, 2012)

I bought a lightly used trans for 1100 and dropped it in my Cruze with a couple buddies. Its not free but its a **** of a lot cheaper than 4500 :/ and if you dont do it yourself I'm sure they would not charge you 3400 to install it at a local shop.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

ashfaq.vaio, 

Not a problem. I will keep an eye out for your updated statuses. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

